

Less Wrong - heinrich5991
http://lesswrong.com/

======
api
Heh... posting Less Wrong at HN is kinda like posting Encyclopedia Dramatica
at 4chan.

:)

~~~
heinrich5991
How should I understand that?

~~~
jerf
I'd say it's more like posting Wikipedia's front page. "Everyone" knows about
it; you need to post a specific article.

(I would not say LessWrong is in the HN zeitgeist, but the zeitgeist is
definitely _aware_ of it.)

